# Any Race fans out there?



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

If you're into Racing - watch Saturday's race, root for the #23 AJR (Alex Job Racing) GT Cup Car. My Husband's one of their pit crew guys - 2nd hand to the crew chief. Been doing this since he was 16, about 13 years now...

Here's the info for Saturday's race:
http://www.speedtv.com/auto-racing/article/alms-2010-schedule-announced/
http://sebringraceway.com/12hr_tickets.lasso

Sebring International Raceway

I would somehow one day like to configure a race car dedicated to Pitbulls & configure proceeds going to APBT rescue funds! I think Lex would make an amazing mascot - one of their cars already named 'Blue Dog'... We shall see.

*Update:*
My Hubby just texted - their car hit a wall today during qualifying. Driver is okay but they have a lot of work before Saturday hits. *Fingers Crossed*


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Man that is too bad about the wall...

I think it would be awesome to do a car up in a pit bull theme with proceeds going to different rescues and/or BSL organizations.

There are so many different racing circuits it would be neat to work on a car in as many as possible...big lofty goals that CAN be reached I think!

- Sara


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

tablerock said:


> Man that is too bad about the wall...
> 
> I think it would be awesome to do a car up in a pit bull theme with proceeds going to different rescues and/or BSL organizations.
> 
> ...


Yeah - but he said it was repairable, they'll just be up all night.

I think so too - A pit bull car would be BA & positive limelight is precisely what this breed needs. Racing is about strength & perseverance perfect representation of the APBT


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Is he in the ALMS?? I was suppose to go to the 12 hours of Sebring but couldnt find anyone to go down with me. I will be at all 3 days of the St Pete Grand Prix tho. I'm so pissed the ALMS isnt going to be here this year. I love the Highcroft Patron car and the Rahal/Letterman BMW M3


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Ah he has the Prosche GT3!!! I love that car. I will root for him!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Ah he has the Prosche GT3!!! I love that car. I will root for him!!!


He is in ALMS, part time. His main gig is HSR - keeps him local. But HSR slowed down a bit & keeps himself busy with other circuits.

Awesome, thanks for your support!
I wanted to go too but can't seem to get anyone to go. It's no fun going alone & he's busy working so can't exactly stop to hang, ya know. He tried to get me pit passes but just didn't work out this time - trying to keep the business politics to a min. They were up all night working on the car with NO sleep & it ran well today. No crashes - thank goodness!



I went to an HSR event in Daytona once & got a pit pass - it was fun. But it's work so we can't exactly hang out - they're racing lol. I really like that stadium, just the history is exhilarating - I took advantage of the photography time I had.

Oh, lol he bumped into Patrick Dempsey while in the men's room...


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad to hear they got the car back out and running. I will def be watching the whole race from start to finish. 

Every year I go to the St Pete Grand Prix me and my friend get pit passes to the Indy cars and talk to the pit crews then we make our way over to the ALMS and Indy Lights. Really awesome down to earth people. 

Its gonna be interesting seeing the World Cup series. I have only seen them on TV. Hopefully they are as exciting as the ALMS.

Tell your husband he has the best job in the world!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Glad to hear they got the car back out and running. I will def be watching the whole race from start to finish.
> 
> Every year I go to the St Pete Grand Prix me and my friend get pit passes to the Indy cars and talk to the pit crews then we make our way over to the ALMS and Indy Lights. Really awesome down to earth people.
> 
> ...


Yes! Just gotta make it through tomorrow. He just called - they did well today & were getting out early considering yesterday they didn't leave til 3am.

Indy, F1 & ALMS are my favorite series. AJR hit a tough spot after losing their contract with Ruby Tuesday - just decided they didn't want to race anymore. It's good to see them back out again 

You're totally right about them being down to earth - the last day at the HSR event one of the guys fell asleep in the trailer - so Sean & another guy kept flicking him with rubber bands. Ha-Ha one time Sean zip tied the same guy in a port o potty... Their stories are funny but relentless.

He's really shy about his job - loves what he does but is humble. I just get bored from missing him & have to exert my energy somehow & feel the need to share. I can't wait to watch it - it's set up on my DVR, got my pob corn, tortilla chips & publix deli salsa  oh & caffeine free coke

Danika really t'd me off last year (or was it the year before) when she jumped out of her car down pit lane to start shiz with another team... Doesn't surprise me she went ARCA


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hahaha thats awesome. Sounds like stuff I do to my friends.

Yea, Danika is a drama queen. She is in the wrong sport to be pulling that **** off. I was suprised when I heard she started up on the ARCA.

I also have my DVR set up. 

You should try to come up to the St Pete Grand Prix


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Hahaha thats awesome. Sounds like stuff I do to my friends.
> 
> Yea, Danika is a drama queen. She is in the wrong sport to be pulling that **** off. I was suprised when I heard she started up on the ARCA.
> 
> ...


That would be a blast! Depends on if his schedule will be complimentary... I could use my birthday as a ploy  we shall see. Could probably stop off in gainesville to visit Marketstreet pub - his buddy' works there & hasn't seen him in forevers. Ooh I'm thinking road trip but don't wanna get my hopes too high just yet


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> That would be a blast! Depends on if his schedule will be complimentary... I could use my birthday as a ploy  we shall see. Could probably stop off in gainesville to visit Marketstreet pub - his buddy' works there & hasn't seen him in forevers. Ooh I'm thinking road trip but don't wanna get my hopes too high just yet


Hahaha where is Saint Lucie?

I'm stoked for the Grand Prix this year. I picked up a Nikon D3000 for my birthday and have been getting into photography alot lately. I'm gonna take thousands of pictures!!! LOL


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Hahaha where is Saint Lucie?
> 
> I'm stoked for the Grand Prix this year. I picked up a Nikon D3000 for my birthday and have been getting into photography alot lately. I'm gonna take thousands of pictures!!! LOL


Oooh - that's like the Bentley of cameras O.O

Saint Lucie county is 30 minutes north of West Palm. I was talked into buying a fugi film at Ritz - which is okay but the button sticks now lol. Still the quality is no comparison

But I got a few okay shots


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

The headlights caught my eye lol


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice pictures!!

Here is a picture I took of my friends Pontiac G8


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Nice pictures!!
> 
> Here is a picture I took of my friends Pontiac G8


I loved that car & the newer gto too, but man I got ragged on for liking the gto... I hope Pontiac makes a come back soon!

Sweet pic btw, lighting is just right - I like the watermark you made too


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks, to be honest I dont think there is any coming back with Pontiac. They shut down the Pontiac branch completely


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I loved that car & the newer gto too, but man I got ragged on for liking the gto... I hope Pontiac makes a come back soon!
> 
> Sweet pic btw, lighting is just right - I like the watermark you made too


Pontiac doesn't exist anymore but there was talk of bringing the G8 (Aussie Holden Commodore) back to the US as a Chevy Caprice. I think there will be a version available soon for American law enforcement only.

BTW I love F1, Indycar (was a huge Champ Car fan) and Aussie V8 Supercar. Wish we got more US sportscar racing on TV over here though.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Man Australia has badass cars!! I wouldnt mind moving there

My friend wanted to do the Vauxhall conversion to his G8 but ended up doing the GXP conversion instead.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

There are some good ones here. I bleed Ford blue though so I'm genetically predisposed to hate GM products (joking) (not really joking). I've got a Ford Falcon XR8 with the 5.4 motor. It's my first V8 I absolutely love it. The XR6 Turbo version with the 4L inline 6 turbo engine is quicker but my car sounds better :roll:!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hahaha, I'm a sucker for Japense cars. I would love to have a Nissan Skyline R34 GTR Spec-V


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Ford Australia - Ford Falcon XR6 Turbo

In that case you'd love this car. About 360hp from the factory but they strangle them. Just an exhaust change and a tune brings them up well over 400 easy hp. There are a quite a few aftermarket tuners getting upwards of 700hp on standard internals.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I like that! America never gets any of the good cars!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Well the Alex Job team seems to be doing well... Awesome I guess, but I hate seeing those announcer girls & the other girls in skimpy clothing in the tent my husband works when speed is highlighting them.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Well the Alex Job team seems to be doing well... Awesome I guess, but I hate seeing those announcer girls & the other girls in skimpy clothing in the tent my husband works when speed is highlighting them.


Hahaha, thats the best part!!! Night time part of the race is the best!!!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

The finishing score:

American Le Mans Series Presented by Patron Scoring W


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Hahaha, thats the best part!!! Night time part of the race is the best!!!!!


haha LoL...


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I watch Motogp and other superbike races. Can't wait till MotoGp starts again!


----------

